
Earth Stopped Getting Greener 20 Years Ago - headalgorithm
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/earth-stopped-getting-greener-20-years-ago/
======
hirundo
A contrary take:

> Taken all together, the greening of the planet over the last two decades
> represents an increase in leaf area on plants and trees equivalent to the
> area covered by all the Amazon rainforests. There are now more than two
> million square miles of extra green leaf area per year, compared to the
> early 2000s – a 5% increase.

The article links to a nature.com study that says about about 1/3 of this
greening is due to direct human activity, particularly in India and China.

[https://www.nasa.gov/feature/ames/human-activity-in-china-
an...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/ames/human-activity-in-china-and-india-
dominates-the-greening-of-earth-nasa-study-shows)

------
godshatter
I thought climate change was supposed to increase moisture in the air, since a
warmer atmosphere can hold more water.

